# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  С днём рождения, наш любимый Сергей Саныч!!!

## Irina

*Поздравляем  с днём рождения тебя!!!
Будь всегда счастливым, здоровым и любимым!!!*

----------


## Vanya

поздравляю, Саныч! сёня наливаешь

----------


## SDS

Поздравляю и искренне желаю пока молодой - валить из этого колхоза
При внешнем долге в 30млрд.$ - белорусам придётся лет 50 его отрабатывать...
 (история конечно тёмная, не зря Сидорский портфель сдал)

----------


## Justin

В день прекрасный, день весенний
Поздравляю с днем рожденья!
Пусть тебе со всех сторон
Принесут цветов миллион!

С днем рождения!!!!!))))

----------


## vova230

Саныч, поздравляю с праздником. 
Желаю чтобы все сбылось как пожелаешь.

----------


## Sanych

Други, спасибо всем за поздравления!!!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[/URL]

----------


## гость

Sanych, с ДР тебя!!! Всего самого наилучшего

----------


## гость

И никто больше и не пёрнул. Вот так и проходит слава ))))))))))

----------


## JAHolper

Учитывая, что Саныч уже редкий гость на форуме, думаю, кто хотел "пёрнуть", сделали это, связавшись напрямую...

----------

